# Charity Bout, Well Proposed.



## Transk53 (Aug 23, 2014)

One of my workmates decided that he would like to box me in a match that could be for charitable means. Aside from gaining a persoanl aspect to this, IE a target to aim for as my pride would skin me if it could do, I am not sure if it would be a good idea. Now before anybody thinks that I am wimping out, I am not. In fact I am rather looking forward to it, but that is what poses a grave question. That would be motive. Basically, I just want to KO him. Now in a natural setting, that would obviously be the goal if you have a penchant for all out power punching with the aim to overwelm. Now I know that is a touchy subject with some, the purist boxer against the power merchants like *Nigel Benn* for example, but in a charity match :/

Now the heart of the issue for me. We both are about the same height, I am pretty much 6.0 dead. The big difference though is over stature. I have almost three stones on him. At the moment I am 15'3. Despite my desires to self destruct, I still retain the body line (mainly shoulders and arms, plus legs), so that gives me confidence to keep going. I am under no illusions that I could last more than two rounds, nor am I with constantly referring to my youth for comfort. Actually the latter is probably an embellishment, but still the mark has been made for December. Basically I am now at the point that I will push myself to the red line, or die trying. I am worried that if I focus on the fight being the end goal, I will have bad intentions. Put it this way, the workmate is not all that popular with us for reasons that I will not divulge. Suffice to say, I would also welcome the entire situation just benefiting me, if he pulls out I would welcome that, that for me would be ideal. Hype though.... Anyway looks guys and girls, should I go through with it with the knowledge that I not would hold back, or just try to find a honourable discharge as it were?


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 23, 2014)

put him on his butt 

it'll make him question the things he's done to make him so umpopular so you'll be doing him a favour 

in short as nike say JUST DO IT !


----------



## drop bear (Aug 23, 2014)

An exhibition match that will be a three times three/two rounder with headgear that will probably go the distance and end in a draw.

I would not stress so much.

4 months is plenty of time to prep.

Go do it have some fun.


----------



## Buka (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh, bro, this smells bad from the git go. Bad feelings in exhibitions, especially this far out, don't usually end well. Especially for charity.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 24, 2014)

Buka said:


> Oh, bro, this smells bad from the git go. Bad feelings in exhibitions, especially this far out, don't usually end well. Especially for charity.



Yeah I hear ya, the connotations swirling around my mind at the moment. I forgot to add that he is 26 and feels that will give him an edge. The bout though would not be one of those hire a hall out type thing, just a small group that will contribute a fiver to a local charity. As I say though, I doubt that it will take place. This kid let me down twice in going to Muay Thai fitness. Still, whatever happens or not, there is still a huge incentive for me here.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 24, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> put him on his butt
> 
> it'll make him question the things he's done to make him so umpopular so you'll be doing him a favour
> 
> in short as nike say JUST DO IT !



I doubt it, he is one of those ballshit merchants, but still  I think he believes that I am just an oldie who will struggle lol. He will probably think that I will have lead feet 



drop bear said:


> An exhibition match that will be a three times three/two rounder with headgear that will probably go the distance and end in a draw.
> 
> I would not stress so much.
> 
> ...



More than likely, although I will not view it that way. But yeah, it be fun for defo.


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 24, 2014)

there you go then --- you're gunna representing martial talk at this bout so you can't go dodging it now --- that's it done deal you're gunna go and have some fun 

just treat it as extra practice


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 28, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> there you go then --- you're gunna representing martial talk at this bout so you can't go dodging it now --- that's it done deal you're gunna go and have some fun
> 
> just treat it as extra practice



Yep it is on alright. A couple of my colleagues fancy it as well. It is quite fortunate that there a few boxing connections between us all. One of the lads also knows a proper referee as I understand it. That is of course if my right knee will stop bitching. Bought a Neoprene support from Blitz today, along with an Eagle catcher and some wrist/ankle weights. They 2.5 pounds so my biceps will also be bitching soon


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 28, 2014)

is that it weights wise ?????

i'm training with a least 15kg on the bar and 10kg on dumbells --- what you're looking for are solid lean muscles.  

have you got an aerobic step ????? just trying to think why the tuk you went for such small weights..............are you using the weights all the time even when out and about ?????  

most of the people that train in the gym i go to favour 15kg on the bar and 10kg on the dumbells and then just do as many reps as they can --- just not understanding why you'd want to give the opposition a helping hand s'all.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 28, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> is that it weights wise ?????
> 
> i'm training with a least 15kg on the bar and 10kg on dumbells --- what you're looking for are solid lean muscles.
> 
> ...



Nah, there wrist weights and ankle weights just to add a bit of resistance. In terms of use, you can use them to to do shadow work as well, but the ankle ones I am going to use on the treadmill. Of course science wise this is out of my sandbox, but my legs will not need too much work, but certain muscles need a bit of more than I had originally thought. I fancy getting some kettle bells as well for home, just as an aid in exercise. 

The majority of any weight will of course be in the gym. One thing that I am unsure of doing is getting a personal trainer specializing in fitness rather than fighting. Not sure that it is necessary as the dojo and the two boxing gyms pretty much do the same, but with no ice lollies. 



			
				donnaTKD said:
			
		

> just not understanding why you'd want to give the opposition a helping hand s'all.



Not meaning to give any help to the opposition. Aside from giving away 18 years in age, he just thinks I am a slow old man anyway, so the advantage will be mine and I will respond accordingly. The damn shame is I will have to sporting as it were 

Edit> Forgot the Speed Resistance Leg Toner as well. Not all that for 40 quid including next day delivery.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 28, 2014)

Find a hill. Run up it.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 28, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Find a hill. Run up it.



Why the hell would I want to do that, gradient settings on a running machine lol. If I still had my MTB rather than a lightweight flat bar racer, I would go on a trail, but running is something that I pretty much hate.


----------

